# Uniscore



## franzi161 (21 August 2013)

Hallo zusammen, 
Ich bin noch ganz frisch hier 
So nun zu meinem Problem : kurze Vorgeschichte : Mein Ex hatte 2003 iwas bestellt und wie sich später rausgestellt hat nicht bezahlt und meine Kontodaten angegeben. So man (ich)  ist ja nich doof und Wiederspricht allem erstmal. Nun war auch ewig ruhe und Bang vor gut 2 Wochen nen Zahlungsverbot aufs Konto bekommen  gut mit 2 kleinen Kids ist das nicht so toll. Habe dann wiederwillig auf anraten meiner Bank bezahlt. Gestern dann ne Pfändung der schon bezahlten Summe + Gerichtsvollzieher kosten bekommen  ! So meine Bank rief mich zum Glück an und ich heute früh bei Uniscore . Wo auch prommt eine Frau ran ging, welche ums mal nett zu sagen schon durch ihre abwertende Arroganz einen tollen Eindruck hinterlassen hat  mir sagte : Ja Frau ...... es ist richtig das ihr Geld bei uns eingegangen ist ......Aber die Pfändung kann sie nicht rausnehmen . Bähm was nu ???  So ich rief ebend bei meiner Bank an und die sagten ich soll auf keinen fall zahlen. Ja gut hatte ich nicht vor da ich ja schon bezahlt hab und auch den Nachweis habe. Wie verhalte ich mich denn nun ?? Weil mit Anwalt ist ja alles gut aber bis das durch ist ist meine fam. Verhungert  
Habt ihr da Erfahrungen mit ? 
Was habt ihr gemacht ?

 Danke im voraus Franzi


----------



## BenTigger (21 August 2013)

franzi161 schrieb:


> So man (ich)  ist ja nich doof und Wiederspricht allem erstmal.



Tja nur wenn das Widersprechen so aussieht, dass man sich in den Bart murmelt, "das zahl ich nicht" und jede weitere Korrespondenz dann in die Ablage "P" verfrachtet, hat man mal aber auch alles gründlich falsch gemacht.

Denn du hast nicht richtig widersprochen.
Sonst hätte der Gerichtsvollzieher keine Handhabe.
Du hast einen gerichtlichen Mahnbescheid ignoriert und dann auch dem folgenden Titel gegen dich ignoriert.

Unsere Erfahrung sagt:

Jetzt ist es DEIN Schaden und nicht der deines Ex. Schnall den Gürtel enger und lerne für das nächste mal....

Wir konnen dir jetzt leider nicht mehr helfen.


----------



## Hippo (21 August 2013)

Du kannst nur den jetzt irrtümlich doppelt bezahlten Betrag zurückfordern aber mehr auch nicht.


----------



## Teleton (22 August 2013)

Konto auf P-Konto umstellen, geht auch noch nachträglich. Gegen die Pfändung Rechtsmittel über nen Anwalt, oder auf der Rechtsantragsstelle Antrag selbst zu Protokoll geben. Der freiwillig nach dem Zahlungsverbot gezahlte Betrag kommt nicht wieder.


----------



## franzi161 (22 August 2013)

Ok danke dir


----------



## franzi161 (22 August 2013)

so alles geklärt.  War beim Anwalt und der hat mit denen in meinem bei sein telefoniert. Sein Angebot gezahltes Geld annehmen und ruhe oder P Konto und gezahltes Geld zurückbuchen lassen ! So Endresultat mein Konto ist nun wieder frei  Danke für die nette und hilfreichen antworten


----------

